# Sticky  **RIP JAIMIE AKA YETTI** KING OF KANDI 57 BELAIR BUILD-UP



## yetti

Heres how it looked when he got it. :biggrin: 








Needs some new sheet metal.
























It really isn't that bad.  
















Dash and firewall looks pretty good.
















Here is the extra frame that I'am going to wrap and mold/modify for it.








This is just the beginning. The other frame is already blasted and the body is getting media blasted now also. Next week we plan on making alot of progress so stay tuned in for updates. :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

:thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63

:0


----------



## drasticbean

*man.. cant wait to see this finished.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## djdvl666

KILLIN EM MAN YOU KILLIN EM :biggrin: 

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.

DID YOU GIVE PINKY THE HOPTOBER INFO?


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 20 2009, 08:46 PM~14832559
> *Heres how it looked when he got it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs some new sheet metal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really isn't that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash and firewall looks pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the extra frame that I'am going to wrap and mold/modify for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just the beginning.  The other frame is already blasted and the body is getting media blasted now also.  Next week we plan on making alot of progress so stay tuned in for updates. :biggrin:
> *



SHOOT I'VE SEEN G BODIES IN WORSE CONDITION


----------



## kc63drop

:biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy

looks like a good start cant wait to see it done


----------



## pacman

:thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

hell yeah......


----------



## yetti

Frame back from getting blasted.
















Body got media blasted and is getting some new sheetmetal soon.
























More pics as progress is made. :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069

:thumbsup:


----------



## ghettodreams

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## IRONHEAD

Is that the same frame I saw ? Looks better than I thought it would. He got a hell of a deal on that car.
Looking good so far Jamie :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@Aug 24 2009, 07:59 PM~14868962
> *Is that the same frame I saw ? Looks better than I thought it would. He got a hell of a deal on that car.
> Looking good so far Jamie  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah its the same frame. Yes he did. Thanks Brandon.


----------



## Royalty

Just found it! Marking it. :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop

:thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Aug 24 2009, 10:03 PM~14869023
> *Just found it!  Marking it. :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Looks awesome! Can't wait to see this one finished!


----------



## cutman

see it in the morning SUNSHINE


----------



## big pimpin

:0


----------



## 509Rider

Making shit look easy


----------



## JasonJ

Mo pics!


----------



## topless_66

x2!!!!!!


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## kc63drop




----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 20 2009, 06:46 PM~14832559
> *Heres how it looked when he got it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs some new sheet metal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really isn't that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash and firewall looks pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the extra frame that I'am going to wrap and mold/modify for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just the beginning.  The other frame is already blasted and the body is getting media blasted now also.  Next week we plan on making alot of progress so stay tuned in for updates. :biggrin:
> *


good job dumbass, you just couldnt stay away lolololol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Next to owning 61's it has to be a 57. Nice project, I'm locked in.


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## arabretard

looks like a great project :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 25 2009, 01:43 PM~14876133
> *good job dumbass, you just couldnt stay away lolololol
> *


Just trying to be like you Jimmy.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 24 2009, 05:39 PM~14867988
> *Frame back from getting blasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Body got media blasted and is getting some new sheetmetal soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics as progress is made. :biggrin:
> *


who is doing media blasting around these parts on bodies now?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

nice progress!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 25 2009, 06:24 PM~14879030
> *nice progress!
> *


We are hoping to get the new floors in by the weekend.


----------



## sucio138

i got 2 57's right now plus a few xtras ill let u know what i have in case u need something


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 25 2009, 11:36 PM~14879159
> *We are hoping to get the new floors in by the weekend.
> *


man you get down !!!  

if this is any thing like that 65 wagon .. :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop

THIS WHAT WE GET DONE BEFORE 9AM CHECK BACK TONIGHT TO SEE WHAT WE DO IN A WHOLE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Nice Project....   

TieDowns For Braces hno:


----------



## ~~RED~~

cool!


----------



## 187_Regal

i love 57s


----------



## yetti

As you can see we got two new body men and they are moving super fast. Early next week I will be starting the frame and suspension. We are shooting for early next year on this one with no corners being cut.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Aug 26 2009, 08:16 AM~14884870
> *THIS WHAT WE GET DONE BEFORE 9AM CHECK BACK TONIGHT TO SEE WHAT WE DO IN A WHOLE DAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those dudes ain't wasting no time!!! :0


----------



## PITBULL

DAMN IT , now im jealous ................ lol ,,,,,,,,,,,, my stupid 63 , should have been 57 ,,,lol 




















maybe later :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 26 2009, 06:45 PM~14890812
> *DAMN IT , now im jealous ................ lol ,,,,,,,,,,,, my stupid 63 , should have been 57 ,,,lol
> maybe later :biggrin:
> *


You mean a 55.


----------



## kc63drop

10AM FLOORS GETTING CLOSE WILL BE DONE BY FRIDAYNIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

damn :0 whats the plans? clean cruiser?


----------



## redrum702

ttt


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Aug 27 2009, 10:23 AM~14896510
> *10AM FLOORS GETTING CLOSE WILL BE DONE BY FRIDAYNIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking Good


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Aug 27 2009, 09:23 AM~14896510
> *10AM FLOORS GETTING CLOSE WILL BE DONE BY FRIDAYNIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet, with a da quickness!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 27 2009, 10:46 AM~14897305
> *damn  :0  whats the plans? clean cruiser?
> *


Driver with painted belly and lots of chrome and updates. Oh yeah and JUICE. Lol


----------



## chaddyb

U guys get more done in a day than my slow ass does in a week.


----------



## SW713

nice....

you might like this site i used to check out. the guy that started the site doesn't seem to have updated it in a few years but there LOTS of good shit on there. he documented everything he did to restore the car. tons of sheetmetal work.


57 Belaire Buildup


----------



## ShibbyShibby

damn I love the look of a brand new black floor in a blasted body!

gets me every time!


----------



## kc63drop

:biggrin:


----------



## IRONHEAD

no new pics :tears: :tears:


----------



## DEWEY

LOOKIN GOOD JAIME


----------



## kc63drop

NEXT WEEK WE WILL HAVE THE FLOORS WELDED IN AND FULL QUARTERS BOTH SIDES AND FINISH WITH SOME PRIMER :biggrin: 
































AND THE PAINT BOOTH IS IN :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop

PS STAY TUNE NEXT WEEK SHOULD HAVE ANOTHER FRAME OFF TO START :biggrin:


----------



## kc07charger

Good lookin work..I am in the DOTTE, lookin for a shop to paint my 98 2 door tahoe..were are yall located at?


----------



## kc63drop

1325 tracy kcmo


----------



## drasticbean

what happen to the cave....???????? :tears:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

cool build :biggrin:


----------



## Super Ray

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

nice build


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

Look'n good guys, keep them pics coming :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 25 2009, 09:24 PM~14881219
> *i got 2 57's right now plus a few xtras ill let u know what i have in case u need something
> *


if you get ready to get rid of one of them let me no dale


----------



## kc63drop

i got five 57 drops and a a few hard tops for sale


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 1 2009, 11:56 AM~14947691
> *i got five 57 drops and a a few hard tops for sale
> *


 :uh:    :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## LowRollinJosh

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 1 2009, 10:56 AM~14947691
> *i got five 57 drops and a a few hard tops for sale
> *



prices?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 1 2009, 10:56 AM~14947691
> *i got five 57 drops and a a few hard tops for sale
> *


then why are you building a ht and not a rag?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2009, 03:17 PM~14949496
> *then why are you building a ht and not a rag?
> *


That's next. Lol


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 1 2009, 02:24 PM~14949582
> *That's next. Lol
> *


bawlin! How you been doing jamie?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 1 2009, 03:25 PM~14949597
> *bawlin! How you been doing jamie?
> *


I'm doing good Shawn. How about you?


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## LowRollinJosh

prices?


----------



## kandychromegsxr

yea post pics and prices of the rags!!


----------



## kc63drop

WILL HAVE UP VERY SOON


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 1 2009, 04:43 PM~14950960
> *I'm doing good Shawn. How about you?
> *


doing ok. I'm a dad again.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:cheesy:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by yetti+Aug 20 2009, 07:46 PM~14832559-->
> 
> 
> 
> Heres how it looked when he got it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would give up the lady and kids for a 57 drop. :biggrin:
> 
> Got to keep track of this build :thumbsup: Good luck. Looks like you guys waste no time.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kc63drop_@Sep 1 2009, 12:48 PM~14948098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cutman

when r u gonna start on the frame :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 3 2009, 01:45 PM~14970584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 1 2009, 12:56 PM~14947691
> *i got five 57 drops and a a few hard tops for sale
> *


pm me some pictures


----------



## Lolohopper

:0 :0 :0


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2009, 02:17 PM~14949496
> *then why are you building a ht and not a rag?
> *


Believe or not i would rather have a hardtop than a rag. Dont get me wrong the rags are nice as hell but theres just something about the hardtop :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 3 2009, 05:47 PM~14973678
> *Believe or not i would rather have a hardtop than a rag. Dont get me wrong the rags are nice as hell but theres just something about the hardtop :biggrin:
> *


Brent forgot that not all white people can get a tan, some of us burn. Lol


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 3 2009, 05:13 PM~14973936
> *Brent forgot that not all white people can get a tan, some of us burn. Lol
> *


 :roflmao:hell yea thats the last thing i need is a *******


----------



## OUTHOPU

Please tell me it will hop a little when finished. I would love to see the look on some old dudes face at a car show when a 57 comes bouncing in.

I have always loved 57's. I'm sure you won't dissapoint with this one. Nice progress already. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 3 2009, 05:13 PM~14973936
> *Brent forgot that not all white people can get a tan, some of us burn. Lol
> *



lol my wife is mexican and im darker than she is :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 4 2009, 07:54 PM~14984635
> *Please tell me it will hop a little when finished. I would love to see the look on some old dudes face at a car show when a 57 comes bouncing in.
> 
> I have always loved 57's. I'm sure you won't dissapoint with this one. Nice progress already. :thumbsup:
> *


Lay and play only. These cost WAY TOO MUCH to tear up by hopping it. They are not built very strong from the factory, we are reinforcing but don't want to chance messing anything up. The old guys are going to HATE it cause it will be a LOWRIDER. LoL


----------



## showandgo

puss :0 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 5 2009, 07:24 PM~14991491
> *puss :0  :biggrin:
> *


You know its not my car. Lol
Even my dumbass wouldn't hop a 57.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 3 2009, 08:13 PM~14973936
> *Brent forgot that not all white people can get a tan, some of us burn. Lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 5 2009, 06:29 PM~14991526
> *You know its not my car. Lol
> Even my dumbass wouldn't hop a 57.
> *


i know of a guy with a 59 drop that has a friend that would hop a 57 rag :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 5 2009, 07:53 PM~14991655
> *i know of a guy with a 59 drop that has a friend that would hop a 57 rag :0
> *


Must be a baller like you. Lol


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 5 2009, 07:53 PM~14991655
> *i know of a guy with a 59 drop that has a friend that would hop a 57 rag :0
> *


Rich dudes. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 5 2009, 08:11 PM~14992222
> *Must be a baller like you. Lol
> *


fool if i was a baller my car would already be done, very nice progress already


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 3 2009, 07:47 PM~14973678
> *Believe or not i would rather have a hardtop than a rag. Dont get me wrong the rags are nice as hell but theres just something about the hardtop :biggrin:
> *


No thanks.... but Hardtops are G'd up and you can't go wrong either way.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 5 2009, 03:59 PM~14989890
> *Lay and play only. These cost WAY TOO MUCH to tear up by hopping it. They are not built very strong from the factory, we are reinforcing but don't want to chance messing anything up. The old guys are going to HATE it cause it will be a LOWRIDER. LoL
> *


  

I wasn't meaning anything serious, even 12" would be sweet. Your right though the old guys will still hate.

If I had Jimmys money I'd build one and hop it for sure. :cheesy:


----------



## IRONHEAD

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 5 2009, 09:59 PM~14989890
> *Lay and play only. These cost WAY TOO MUCH to tear up by hopping it. They are not built very strong from the factory, we are reinforcing but don't want to chance messing anything up. The old guys are going to HATE it cause it will be a LOWRIDER. LoL
> *


He has a few of them. If he's building a rag too he could hop the hard top and lay & play the convertible.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@Sep 6 2009, 03:31 PM~14997021
> *He has a few of them.  If he's building a rag too he could hop the hard top and lay & play the convertible.
> *


I'm sure I could make it hop but I just don't think it would look right. Its a 57 so it just being lifted is cool. 

Brian if we had Jimmy's money we could build anything. Lol


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 6 2009, 05:59 PM~14997537
> *I'm sure I could make it hop but I just don't think it would look right. Its a 57 so it just being lifted is cool.
> 
> Byron if we had Jimmy's money we could build anything. Lol
> *


Fixed it for you.

I'm just an idiot who like to see everything hop. :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo

welcome to my world lololol


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 7 2009, 08:49 AM~15002341
> *welcome to my world lololol
> *


I wish I knew about your WORLD. LoL. Just finish your car and show everyone how its done. I doubt you will have anyone with anything close trying to pull up on you.


----------



## showandgo

:0 once again what car u speak of?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 7 2009, 12:35 PM~15003841
> *:0 once again what car u speak of?
> *


Should I post? I won't do it.


----------



## showandgo

lolololol


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 7 2009, 03:34 PM~15005240
> *lolololol
> *


what went on today? :0


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## yetti

They are making progress just not much to take pics of. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 10 2009, 03:23 PM~15039443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


por?


----------



## Groc006

Great Build keep us posted.... :thumbsup:


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## BIGSPOOK




----------



## Royalty

Lets see some pics!


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

show some more pics ive been following this since day one...


----------



## Royalty

Ok I saw some progress last sunday I know its getting close to becoming a complete shell. Post some pics for all to see. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

X2


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Sep 23 2009, 05:21 AM~15161358
> *Ok I saw some progress last sunday I know its getting close to becoming a complete shell.  Post some pics for all to see. :biggrin:
> *


Perfection takes time. :biggrin: We are supposed to get more sheet metal soon.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Sep 23 2009, 05:21 AM~15161358
> *Ok I saw some progress last sunday I know its getting close to becoming a complete shell.  Post some pics for all to see. :biggrin:
> *


I will try to get some soon.


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## regalman806




----------



## KCRIVI71

ttt


----------



## iixxvmmii

whats the color scheme on this gonna be? Looking good so far! TTT for KC :cheesy:


----------



## yetti

Been working on the frame. I'll try to get some pics of it for everyone to see. :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## Royalty

No more lips!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 8 2009, 02:15 PM~15303921
> *No more lips!
> *


I wish it was that easy. The 57's lower a-arms bolt through the lips front and back. But I got it done anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

We are making progress on it again. We got more body panels and I'm working on the frame. :biggrin: I will post pics soon.


----------



## Royalty

Do I need to pin the camera to your shirt like we're in elemtary school? :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 10 2009, 02:16 PM~15320067
> *Do I need to pin the camera to your shirt like we're in elemtary school? :biggrin:
> *


It would get broke. Chad took the camera with him. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Some more frame pics. Look closely. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Firewall getting smoothed. :biggrin: 








New trunklid.


----------



## WSL63

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 11 2009, 04:16 PM~15325217
> *Some more frame pics. Look closely. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice homie


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Oct 11 2009, 06:10 PM~15326122
> *nice homie
> *


Thanks everyone. Will be working on it all week so keep looking. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

huh,you aint shrinkin it?  







































haha na thats some clean work you doing bro :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 11 2009, 09:05 PM~15327978
> *huh,you aint shrinkin it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha na thats some clean work you doing bro :biggrin:
> *


We aren't hopping this one. :biggrin: If you wanted to you wouldn't need to shrink it because the crossmember sits and inch off the ground from the factory. These cost way too much to tear up. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Nice progress


----------



## weatmaster

good work


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 11 2009, 05:16 PM~15325217
> *Some more frame pics. Look closely. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :wow:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 11 2009, 11:15 PM~15328088
> *We aren't hopping this one. :biggrin:  If you wanted to you wouldn't need to shrink it because the crossmember sits and inch off the ground from the factory. These cost way too much to tear up. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: i know,i just like bustin balls(no ****) :biggrin: regardless clean work,im lovin it


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 14 2009, 06:32 AM~15351632
> *:cheesy:  i know,i just like bustin balls(no ****) :biggrin: regardless clean work,im lovin it
> *


I got some other work so it will be a minute. :biggrin: I did get alittle more done to it. I'll post a few pics tonight.


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY KC

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

I want to see this build! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 10 2009, 12:23 PM~15039443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What did you spray in their before the new quarter went on?


----------



## kc63drop

we coated it so it wont rust in the future


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## kc63drop




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 15 2009, 02:53 AM~15363077
> *What did you spray in their before the new quarter went on?
> *


 x2 i asked couple pages back


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 16 2009, 10:14 AM~15376694
> *x2 i asked couple pages back
> *


Sorry guys. :biggrin: It is POR15.


----------



## IRONHEAD

What's that in the back ground Jamie? You cut the Towncar? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@Oct 16 2009, 07:32 PM~15381948
> *What's that in the back ground Jamie? You cut the Towncar?  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Good eye. :biggrin: No I'am just replacing the lower a-arm bushings. They were jacked and was eating up the tire.


----------



## yetti

A couple more frame pics. :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Oct 16 2009, 08:40 AM~15376315
> *we coated it so it wont rust in the future
> *



Paint? Primer? Por15? etc?

I'm at the same point and was wondering what you used to coat it with. 

By the way awesome build!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2009, 12:21 PM~15376792
> *Sorry guys. :biggrin:  It is POR15.
> *


 i kinda figured


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2009, 10:17 PM~15383273
> *Good eye. :biggrin:  No I'am just replacing the lower a-arm bushings. They were jacked and was eating up the tire.
> *


Yeah Right................ :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2009, 09:21 AM~15376792
> *Sorry guys. :biggrin:  It is POR15.
> *



Cool :biggrin: 

Hey does the pour 15 burn away? Like for example when you stitch up the quarter to the wheel well is it gonna burn away from that spot pretty bad?


----------



## iixxvmmii

13's or 14's? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Oct 18 2009, 07:54 PM~15394867
> *13's or 14's? Inquiring minds want to know!
> *


If it was up to me it would be 13's all the way. But it's not up to me. :biggrin: Started on the top a-arms today, will take some pics tomarrow.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Just don't put a radial 14 on it at least. 5.20's on some 14"s would still look damn good.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 19 2009, 11:27 PM~15408367
> *Just don't put a radial 14 on it at least. 5.20's on some 14"s would still look damn good.
> *


X5.20 :biggrin:


----------



## kaos283




----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 19 2009, 10:27 PM~15408367
> *Just don't put a radial 14 on it at least. 5.20's on some 14"s would still look damn good.
> *


Believe me with what's going under the hood 5.20's wouldn't last very long. :biggrin: Not to mention the owner likes to drive FAST.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 20 2009, 07:22 PM~15415874
> *Believe me with what's going under the hood 5.20's wouldn't last very long.  :biggrin: Not to mention the owner likes to drive FAST.
> *


  

Your taking all the fun out of this for me. :tears:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 20 2009, 06:29 PM~15415946
> *
> 
> Your taking all the fun out of this for me. :tears:
> *


I would put 13's on EVERYTHING. :biggrin:I'm working on him.


----------



## kc63drop

will never happen :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

13'sssssssssss Please. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Oct 20 2009, 08:31 PM~15417289
> *will never happen :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


There's your answer. :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Oct 20 2009, 10:31 PM~15417289
> *will never happen :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i will not be posting in this topic again


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 21 2009, 07:09 AM~15420479
> *i will not be posting in this topic again
> *



You can go on strike.....but management is not going to side with you. :biggrin: :biggrin: lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Oct 20 2009, 10:31 PM~15417289
> *will never happen :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


_Intro or Billet Specialties_.....


----------



## kc63drop

14's wire wheel kings


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Oct 21 2009, 01:12 PM~15423458
> *14's wire wheel kings
> *


Crosslaced? If not atleast do some 72 spokes. :biggrin: I will post some a-arm pics in a little while.


----------



## yetti

Here is one of the uppers. Still needs some smoothing. :biggrin:


----------



## IRONHEAD

nice


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 21 2009, 10:36 AM~15421135
> *You can go on strike.....but management is not going to side with you.  :biggrin:  :biggrin: lol
> *


i was bluffing  ........but worth a try right? :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Oct 21 2009, 01:12 PM~15423458
> *14's wire wheel kings
> *


You are going to Donk the five 7........................


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 21 2009, 06:07 PM~15425090
> *Here is one of the uppers. Still needs some smoothing. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks pretty smoove to me :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Oct 21 2009, 06:59 PM~15427166
> *You are going to Donk the five 7........................
> *


Didn't you have 14's on the 63? :biggrin: He has a rag 63 for that. :0 I'm not kidding.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 21 2009, 07:07 PM~15427262
> *looks pretty smoove to me :thumbsup:
> *


Can always be better. :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop

:biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 21 2009, 03:07 PM~15425090
> *Here is one of the uppers. Still needs some smoothing. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice looking arms! Funny looking, being accustomed to the Impala arms it's funny looking at a set of 57's


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 21 2009, 10:11 PM~15429592
> *Nice looking arms! Funny looking, being accustomed to the Impala arms it's funny looking at a set of 57's
> *


I just put more a-arm pics in the hydraulic topic. :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## littlerascle59

Nice progress homie


----------



## rug442




----------



## yetti

Making progress on the frame. Will take some more pics tomarrow. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY KC

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 30 2009, 04:29 PM~15516842
> *Making progress on the frame. Will take some more pics tomarrow.  :biggrin:
> *



can't wait


----------



## kc63drop

Progress


----------



## JasonJ

Its almost gonna be a shame to cover that pretty work with a body.


----------



## 187_Regal

this shit is like crack......i need more...more more more....lol


----------



## KC-RIDES.com

Come on 2010!!!! I'd still like to cover this build on the site. HIT ME UP! Lookin good.


----------



## KANDI SALES

We don't need any help, 

lol


Come on down, jamie is living under the body of the 57'


----------



## djbizz1




----------



## yetti

Glad you like the build Shibby. :biggrin: 
Thank you Jason. Can't think of a more deserving body to put on this frame. Gotta love the 57's. 
Keep looking Russ and we will try to fill your needs. LoL


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 3 2009, 06:47 PM~15551460
> *Glad you like the build Shibby.  :biggrin:
> Thank you Jason. Can't think of a more deserving body to put on this frame. Gotta love the 57's.
> Keep looking Russ and we will try to fill your needs. LoL
> *



i need a hit i need a hit.....lol


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 3 2009, 02:15 PM~15548952
> *Its almost gonna be a shame to cover that pretty work with a body.
> *



that is funny ..i wonder how many beautifully prepared frames have had that very statement made about them,I have thought that a few times myself seeing some HIGH QUALITY frames on this site . :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2009, 09:20 PM~15383313
> *A couple more frame pics. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## KANDI SALES

work work work


----------



## KANDI SALES




----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by KANDI SALES_@Nov 4 2009, 01:48 PM~15561450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Getting paid to sit on your ass :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 4 2009, 03:27 PM~15561778
> *Getting paid to sit on your ass :biggrin:
> *


Grinding still sucks while sitting down. :biggrin: 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## timdog57

Your tall ass cracks me up when you work on a frame. lol sitting like a Indian and shit. lol Frame is awesome of course.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 4 2009, 07:08 PM~15563753
> *Your tall ass cracks me up when you work on a frame. lol  sitting like a Indian and shit. lol  Frame is awesome of course.
> *


Maybe I'am 1/16th indian. :biggrin: Yeah right I sunburn way too easy. I still got a lot to do.


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY KC




----------



## KANDI SALES

ttt


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by KANDI SALES_@Nov 4 2009, 02:48 PM~15561450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GLADE TO SEE YOU WEARING GLASSES


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Nov 5 2009, 04:47 PM~15573155
> *GLADE TO SEE YOU WEARING GLASSES
> *


Just needs ear protection now! Grinds are hard on your ears. :burn:


----------



## KANDI SALES

What?!!!!!!

Huh?!!!!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

Looking real good. Thats got to be one of the easiest frames to wrap that I've ever seen. Looks like half of it could be done with wide flatbar. Nice fitment on them plates man.


----------



## sickthree




----------



## KANDI SALES

more work


----------



## Firefly

Options ---> Track this topic


----------



## CoupeDTS

You guys are puttin out some clean ass work


----------



## TWEEDY

Here you go Jaime. Post #34 :biggrin:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=422925&st=20#


----------



## KANDI SALES




----------



## KANDI SALES

This is the driver side pocket undone 

















This is the passenger side done, what do you think?


----------



## ~~RED~~

:0 :0 :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 12 2009, 03:35 PM~15646381
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


I'll guess you like it so far. :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 12 2009, 05:42 PM~15646986
> *I'll guess you like it so far.  :biggrin:
> *


I do. I do. I can't believe how well the factory frame flows, it realy makes it look so nice once it's plated. Spring pocket looks good but you let me down a little for not using a hole saw for a clean edge. Unless your welding a stub of tubing in there in which case disregard that statement.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 12 2009, 07:58 PM~15648888
> *I do. I do. I can't believe how well the factory frame flows, it realy makes it look so nice once it's plated. Spring pocket looks good but you let me down a little for not using a hole saw for a clean edge. Unless your welding a stub of tubing in there in which case disregard that statement.
> *


I used a hole saw on the top where the cylinder goes through the frame. You won't beable to see that with the donut in there. I'am still going to put a plate on the other side also so you can't see into the crossmember. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 12 2009, 08:33 PM~15649269
> *I used a hole saw on the top where the cylinder goes through the frame. You won't beable to see that with the donut in there. I'am still going to put a plate on the other side also so you can't see into the crossmember.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hack............... :biggrin:


----------



## 94 SS

> _Originally posted by KANDI SALES_@Nov 12 2009, 04:17 PM~15646229
> *This is the driver side pocket undone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the passenger side done,  what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Nov 12 2009, 08:57 PM~15649599
> *Hack............... :biggrin:
> *


I'm just trying to be like everyone else. :0 :biggrin 
I'm kidding. Thanks everyone for all the positive comments.


----------



## granpa

some of the best work i have ever seen, for sure the best in the midwest :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Nov 12 2009, 09:41 PM~15650061
> *some of the best work i have ever seen, for sure the best in the midwest :0
> *


Thanks Pat. A certain Caddy frame COULD be next. :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806

LOOKIN DAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMNNNNNN GOOD HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by yetti+Nov 12 2009, 03:42 PM~15646986-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll guess you like it so far.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 08:41 PM~15650061
> *some of the best work i have ever seen, for sure the best in the midwest :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-yetti_@Nov 12 2009, 09:00 PM~15650286
> *Thanks Pat. A certain Caddy frame COULD be next.  :biggrin:
> *


yep, Id like to see that


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 12 2009, 03:40 AM~15641296
> *Here you go Jaime. Post #34 :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=422925&st=20#
> *


hahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by KANDI SALES_@Nov 12 2009, 05:17 PM~15646229
> *This is the driver side pocket undone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the passenger side done,  what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




now i see how some people get those pretty frames with no mudd or welds showing....... absolutely beautiful......your gonna have to just put paint chrome and wheels on it and leave the body off of it.....lol....just dit the frame in the shop.....lol....nice work


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Just found this one... That frames' lookin great :thumbsup:


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE

great work homie. 
what kinda cash you got into it so far? and do the retro parts fit well? if so, where you getting them? i got a chevy im gonna need to a couple body parts for and always here some factory remod parts fit like shit. websit? 

it looks great so far. like the fact your doing it right!!!!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 13 2009, 08:26 AM~15653730
> *hahahahahahaha  :biggrin:
> *


Both you guys have met me, you know I'm not that bright. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by KANDI SALES_@Nov 12 2009, 12:09 PM~15645062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How thick is the metal your using here?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 13 2009, 06:52 PM~15658775
> *How thick is the metal your using here?
> *


1/8 inch. It isn't going to be hopping. It is mainly for looks. It also keeps the weight down so he can drive like an idiot. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KANDI SALES_@Nov 12 2009, 03:09 PM~15645062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks daaaaamn good........i bet your loving that 1/8"


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 13 2009, 06:21 PM~15657848
> *Both you guys have met me, you know I'm not that bright.  :biggrin:
> *


U said it not us....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 13 2009, 05:58 PM~15658826
> *1/8 inch. It isn't going to be hopping. It is mainly for looks. It also keeps the weight down so he can drive like an idiot.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 13 2009, 05:58 PM~15658826
> *1/8 inch. It isn't going to be hopping. It is mainly for looks. It also keeps the weight down so he can drive like an idiot.  :biggrin:
> *


u and him r some pussies :0 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 14 2009, 06:10 PM~15666209
> *u and him r some pussies :0  :biggrin:
> *


Come serve us with yours. :biggrin: Just up and down with the tires smoking.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 13 2009, 07:32 PM~15659091
> *looks daaaaamn good........i bet your loving that 1/8"
> *


Been using it for years. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti+Nov 13 2009, 07:21 PM~15657848-->
> 
> 
> 
> Both you guys have met me, you know I'm not that bright.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummmm lets get back to the subject of the car please. :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-yetti_@Nov 14 2009, 09:30 PM~15666627
> *Been using it for years.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Thats bull because you use to use 3/4" for the heavy factor. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 13 2009, 06:58 PM~15658826
> *1/8 inch. It isn't going to be hopping. It is mainly for looks. It also keeps the weight down so he can drive like an idiot.  :biggrin:
> *


nice welds and thats a good idea for the guys that are just showing and never gonna abuse there car


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 14 2009, 06:28 PM~15666616
> *Come serve us with yours.  :biggrin:  Just up and down with the tires smoking.
> *


highest hop without leaving the ground :0


----------



## yetti

Anybody want to see some new frame pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Blue

Yes we are ready for new pics.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 1 2009, 09:10 AM~15831203
> *Anybody want to see some new frame pics? :biggrin:
> *



Yes fucker!! :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti+Dec 1 2009, 08:10 AM~15831203-->
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody want to see some new frame pics? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slacker!
> <!--QuoteBegin-timdog57_@Dec 1 2009, 09:11 AM~15831410
> *Yes fucker!!  :cheesy:
> *


How does it feel to want? :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 1 2009, 10:12 AM~15831416
> *Slacker!
> How does it feel to want? :biggrin:
> *



Ohhh I am still forgetting pics of mine. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

damn i saw the question about new pics and got all excited for nothing......


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 1 2009, 08:12 AM~15831416
> *Slacker!
> How does it feel to want? :biggrin:
> *


Slacker. No. Got 2 other cars I'm working on at the same time. Sorry the pics won't be up till tonite when I get home. They will be worth the wait. 
Sorry Russ. I'm on my phone now so I can't put them up yet.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Dec 1 2009, 09:13 AM~15831420-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I am still forgetting pics of mine.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to see it didn't go over your head.
> <!--QuoteBegin-yetti_@Dec 1 2009, 09:20 AM~15831446
> *
> Slacker. No. Got 2 other cars I'm working on at the same time. Sorry the pics won't be up till tonite when I get home. They will be worth the wait.
> Sorry Russ. I'm on my phone now so I can't put them up yet.
> *


Well then your a tease to then. Like that guy up there :uh: 

You know I'm just busting balls on the slacker thing.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 5 2009, 03:59 PM~14989890
> *Lay and play only. These cost WAY TOO MUCH to tear up by hopping it. They are not built very strong from the factory, we are reinforcing but don't want to chance messing anything up. The old guys are going to HATE it cause it will be a LOWRIDER. LoL
> *


Yup a 57 is really going to piss sup old folks off. Nice build by the way!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Nov 3 2009, 10:44 AM~15547541
> *Progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is the nicest looking wrapped frame I have seen on Layitlow.


----------



## yetti

Alright heres the pics. :biggrin: 
Very back of frame.
















Coil pocket all the way done. :biggrin: 








Bottom of crossmember with core support mount.








Bumpstop threaded for easy installation.


----------



## yetti

Couple more. :biggrin:


----------



## 1OGPana

Nice build....
I just got a rag 57 project and i want it to be a driver.....but im having a hard time deciding on bags or hydros.....? what do you think.....


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 1OGPana_@Dec 1 2009, 05:48 PM~15836591
> *Nice build....
> I just got a rag 57 project and i want it to be a driver.....but im having a hard time deciding on bags or hydros.....? what do you think.....
> *


If you are going to keep it forever do switches. If you are gonna sell it do bags. bags don't hurt the resale value near as much. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Wow you suck. :biggrin: Looks good of course and the details are alsome!! :thumbsup: I want to grow up and be like you.........and yes you are about a foot taller than me also.


----------



## 187_Regal

old people like you tim dont grow anymore.....lol


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 1 2009, 08:28 PM~15838393
> *old people like you tim dont grow anymore.....lol
> *


They can still grow. Its just not usally taller. Lol


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 1 2009, 10:54 PM~15838708
> *They can still grow. Its just not usally taller. Lol
> *



I have already done that. Russ is teaching me well. :biggrin:


----------



## low4ever

:tears: That frame is the prettiest i've ever seen!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Dec 2 2009, 07:24 AM~15842791
> *:tears: That frame is the prettiest i've ever seen!!! :worship:  :worship:
> *



X-806!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## kc63drop

WOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

:biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 7 2009, 09:49 PM~15905357
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You better not let your mother find out your using her good sheets again. :biggrin: 







































Real nice work man.


----------



## SIXFOE

Went through the whole topic, youre doing some amazing work on it! 
And the best part of it, your gonna juice it! :thumbsup:

Love this pic, looks like the body is strapped down so it wont fly away! :biggrin:


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kc63drop

:biggrin:


----------



## Marko57

That's a very clean frame!!!! When are you going to post pic's of the body work? I would like to see how are you going to install the floor & rockers. Need to learn I'm also in the process in restoring a 57 & need to learn.


----------



## bigbodylac

Very nice work


----------



## louisville chevy

:dunno: :dunno: 
TTT awesome build why no posts?


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

what happened here.... :wow:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 9 2010, 03:09 PM~18526311
> *what happened here.... :wow:
> *


I'll be back on it after all these shows get over. What's up Bean?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 9 2010, 06:33 PM~18527862
> *I'll be back on it after all these shows get over. What's up Bean?
> *


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 9 2010, 08:10 PM~18528578
> *
> *


I'll get back on your car soon Jason. Lol


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme

nice homie just make sure u keep us posted even if there just the lil things this topic is the shit


----------



## 187_Regal

so how exactly are you gonna fab up that front end to work with a 4wd axle? LOL......get to work already!


----------



## caranto

TTT!


----------



## 816rider

first time ive ever seen this topic


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 3 2010, 12:09 AM~19225246
> *first time ive ever seen this topic
> *


Yetti is the man......CRAZY SKILLS!


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 3 2010, 06:10 AM~19226820
> *Yetti is the man......CRAZY SKILLS!
> *


he let me borrow his pickle fork today...no **** :cheesy:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 3 2010, 03:22 PM~19229898
> *he let me borrow his pickle fork today...no **** :cheesy:
> *


Sounded pretty **** to me. LoL

Thanks Jason.


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT FOR A BAD ASS 57


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 3 2010, 08:10 AM~19226820
> *Yetti is the man......CRAZY SKILLS!
> *


To bad photography isn't one of them. 
We need more pics of this ride. :wow: 

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 9 2010, 07:33 PM~18527862
> *I'll be back on it after all these shows get over. What's up Bean?
> *


*we need pics..!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JOEYS CUSTOM

LOOKS LIKE A VERY NICE BUILD I HOPE TO GET STARTED ON MY 57 RAG SOON


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

Thanks for all the positive comments and bumping the topic. It is getting alittle body work now. I will take some pics for you guys.


----------



## Psycho631

lookin real good


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 7 2010, 06:39 PM~19265662
> *Thanks for all the positive comments and bumping the topic. It is getting alittle body work now. I will take some pics for you guys.
> *


And then u will forget the camera somewhere like usuall :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop

WE BACK ON THIS FULL SPEED.... AND ANOTHER NEW PROJECT


----------



## yetti

Back on the frame today. Starting on the rear spring cradles and 4 link. Pics soon.


----------



## JOHNER

:wow: WOW! Loving the frame!

FULL WRAP,NO MUD....SKILLZ!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 16 2010, 08:08 AM~19341536
> *Back on the frame today. Starting on the rear spring cradles and 4 link. Pics soon.
> *



:0 :0 giggidy giggidy!


----------



## yetti

Pics as promised. :biggrin: Getting some epoxy primer before bodywork.


----------



## yetti

Some more frame work. :0


----------



## TWEEDY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

Got the spring cradles done and started on the 4 link. Got the lowers made. Gonna take more pics tomarrow.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 16 2010, 09:14 AM~19342266
> *:0  :0 giggidy giggidy!
> *


lol this is not diamond plate :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 20 2010, 06:22 PM~19378050
> *lol this is not diamond plate :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha....brought out the old school on that ass!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caranto

Damn! :thumbsup:


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Dec 21 2010, 03:22 PM~19385328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that is some clean ass work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

Thanks everyone. Should have more pics tomarrow.


----------



## 187_Regal

nice work.....thank you for the pics......i have been going through withdrawals.....lol


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 21 2010, 09:29 PM~19389054
> *nice work.....thank you for the pics......i have been going through withdrawals.....lol
> *


Should be staying on it again to help your problem. Lol


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 21 2010, 08:39 PM~19389148
> *Should be staying on it again to help your problem. Lol
> *


AWESOME WORK JAMIE! :cheesy: :worship: :worship:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Dec 21 2010, 10:15 PM~19389494
> *AWESOME WORK JAMIE! :cheesy:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks Marty. The cutlass is looking badass.


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 21 2010, 09:25 PM~19389579
> *Thanks Marty. The cutlass is looking badass.
> *


Hey thanx mayne!

Hope to take it to L'ville this year w a new interior...u coming?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Dec 21 2010, 10:27 PM~19389602
> *Hey thanx mayne!
> 
> Hope to take it to L'ville this year w a new interior...u coming?
> *


Yeah I will be there.


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 21 2010, 09:30 PM~19389637
> *Yeah I will be there.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 17 2010, 10:44 PM~19356448
> *Some more frame work. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sweet Jebus!!!!!!!


----------



## hi_ryder

when i was a kid (1993) my neighbour had one of these. i use to stare at it on the weekends, think i liked it more than him. one morning on a saturday i woke up to have a look at it, the night before he drove home drunk with it and ripped the whole side off the car. i was fuckin devastated. guess that what you get when you live in a trailer home lol. bookmarkin this one :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

:wow:


----------



## weatmaster

Oh Yes - body n frame look so sweat...


----------



## kc63drop

More pics in the am


----------



## JasonJ

Damn i forgot about this topic... i thought i was getting exclusive cell phone spy pics this whole time!


----------



## Sixty34me

Damn Jamie! that work and detail you have put into this frame is unbeleiveable! damn i wish i could mold like that!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 22 2010, 10:39 PM~19399115
> *Damn i forgot about this topic... i thought i was getting exclusive cell phone spy pics this whole time!
> *


You were but not anymore. Lol


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 22 2010, 10:44 PM~19399176
> *Damn Jamie! that work and detail you have put into this frame is unbeleiveable! damn i wish i could mold like that!
> *


Thanks Shawn. How's your family doing?


----------



## yetti

Uploading pics now but photobucket is slow like always.


----------



## yetti

More frame and suspension pics. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Some more. :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## BIGSPOOK




----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 22 2010, 10:06 PM~19399282
> *Thanks Shawn. How's your family doing?
> *


ahhh they are doing good. kids are just growing tooo fast. Man i'm really going to hate to see this frame actually go under a car. I'd paint it and just leave it in a showroom floor for advertisment. Looks damn good bro!


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms

the frame is great.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 2 2011, 04:58 PM~19483440
> *ahhh they are doing good. kids are just growing tooo fast. Man i'm really going to hate to see this frame actually go under a car. I'd paint it and just leave it in a showroom floor for advertisment. Looks damn good bro!
> *


I here that. But it is gonna be driven. No point in doing it if your not gonna drive it. It is off to get powder coated in the next couple of days.


----------



## rag61

crazy right here!!!! good work bro!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 2 2011, 08:04 PM~19485093
> *crazy right here!!!! good work bro!
> *


Thanks that means a lot coming from you. All your cars are badass.


----------



## yetti

The powder coat on the frame is done. Gonna pick it up in the morning.


----------



## OUTHOPU

It's the morning and I'm waiting . :wow:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 6 2011, 07:42 AM~19519401
> *It's the morning and I'm waiting . :wow:
> *


x2....

nice work.


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 6 2011, 06:42 AM~19519401
> *It's the morning and I'm waiting . :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jan 10 2011, 07:00 PM~19559211
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Its been done since Thursday. LoL. Haven't even totally unwrapped it yet. Was busy suckas.


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 10 2011, 06:20 PM~19559412
> *Its been done since Thursday.  LoL.  Haven't even totally unwrapped it yet. Was busy suckas.
> *


Well hurry up foolio :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## yetti

Here's a couple. :biggrin: 
























Some pieces of the puzzle. :wow:


----------



## REYXTC

WOW NICE!


----------



## OUTHOPU

This is way better than the secret spy pics on the phone. :biggrin: 

Looks real nice. Now assemble it. I'm running low on motivation these days, well it's either that or I'm just getting too old. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

That frame is stupid.


----------



## rivman

SEXY :boink: :boink: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## lastlaugh

Looks good I want one.


> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 11 2011, 11:45 PM~19571329
> *Here's a couple. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pieces of the puzzle. :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hoppin6

:wow: :wow:


----------



## cdumi96

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 11 2011, 10:45 PM~19571329
> *Here's a couple. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pieces of the puzzle. :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good.


----------



## BIGSPOOK




----------



## yetti

A few different pics. :biggrin: 
























Using factory spindles with a disc brake upgrade on front. The back is a 9 inch with disc's also. All the calipers and brackets are getting chromed now. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Man your going to make me take a road trip to see this thing in person. 57's are probably my most loved car, as far back as I can remember I always wanted one.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 13 2011, 07:20 PM~19589263
> *Man your going to make me take a road trip to see this thing in person. 57's are probably my most loved car, as far back as I can remember I always wanted one.
> *


Your welcome anytime Byron. Come down and kick it where its warm, well alittle bit warmer anyways.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 13 2011, 08:20 PM~19589263
> *Man your going to make me take a road trip to see this thing in person. 57's are probably my most loved car, as far back as I can remember I always wanted one.
> *


me to.....


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 13 2011, 08:26 PM~19589317
> *Your welcome anytime Byron.  Come down and kick it where its warm, well alittle bit warmer anyways.
> *


I wish I had the time and cash. I'm long over due to take a vacation thats for sure.


----------



## JasonJ

Pics?


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 9 2011, 07:47 PM~19830116
> *Pics?
> *


yea where da pics


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Feb 9 2011, 08:18 PM~19830354
> *yea where da pics
> *


What he said ....!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 9 2011, 08:48 PM~19831227
> *What he said ....!!!!!!!!!
> *


Jason has been getting pics. Lol. Once I get the rolling chassis done there will be some.


----------



## yetti

Uploading some now.


----------



## drasticbean

I didn't know mr Jason was on the special list. 
:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 9 2011, 09:00 PM~19831355
> *I didn't know mr Jason was on the special list.
> :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


You have to send secret photos back. Lol.


----------



## yetti

Crappy computer plus Photobucket means forever. Lol


----------



## yetti

Here's the frame with powdercoat. :biggrin: 
















Front suspension. :0


----------



## drasticbean

NICE .......!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 9 2011, 07:46 PM~19831738
> *NICE .......!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## jspekdc2

cant wait to see it finished... TTT sickkkk.....


----------



## yetti

Rearend should be back soon and I will have a rolling chassis. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 9 2011, 11:03 PM~19831920
> *Rearend should be back soon and I will have a rolling chassis. :biggrin:
> *


Nice!


----------



## yetti

Disc brakes anyone? :biggrin: 
























Getting there. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 24 2011, 08:44 PM~19954537
> *Disc brakes anyone? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting there. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit jamie! you have really out done yourself here! You need to hook me up with some molding tips, im still trying to better myself with it and could use ne advice


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Feb 25 2011, 07:12 PM~19961125
> *holy shit jamie! you have really out done yourself here! You need to hook me up with some molding tips, im still trying to better myself with it and could use ne advice
> *


First you weld it, then you grind it....repeat process until you can't feel your hands anymore then call it a day. Get up next morning and repeat process...

Buy grinding wheels and sanding pads in bulk because your going to use a lot of them.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 25 2011, 08:46 PM~19962635
> *First you weld it, then you grind it....repeat process until you can't feel your hands anymore then call it a day. Get up next morning and repeat process...
> 
> Buy grinding wheels and sanding pads in bulk because your going to use a lot of them.
> *


ahhh i know that! LOL. mu thing is getting it as straight as possible, cuz when they go to chrome any little flaw will show. im just trying it get it better and quicker.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Feb 26 2011, 11:21 AM~19965808
> *ahhh i know that! LOL. mu thing is getting it as straight as possible, cuz when they go to chrome any little flaw will show. im just trying it get it better and quicker.
> *


Its 15 years of PRACTICE Shawn. Lol. Tig washing arms is the way to do it but I don't have a Tig machine to do it.


----------



## weatmaster

oh yes, there are the pice we waited for...


----------



## cutman




----------



## yetti

Working on it again.


----------



## big C

yetti said:


> Working on it again.


 Thats a fucking sick ass pic looking killer dude


----------



## TWEEDY

Holy topic resurrection! Good to see progress again jaime


----------



## Hialeah56

yetti said:


> Working on it again.


car looks good as it sits, and if the rest looks half as good as that frame this 7 is going to be a killer :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

Hialeah56 said:


> car looks good as it sits, and if the rest looks half as good as that frame this 7 is going to be a killer :thumbsup:


 Thanks everyone. I will try and keep some pics coming.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

hell yeah


----------



## yetti

Few more.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

yetti said:


> Disc brakes anyone? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting there. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1957 LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

All in the details.


----------



## Groc006

yetti said:


> Working on it again.


Gonna be SICK Homie!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

oh joy!!!!!!!!! its about time dang it.......lol


----------



## yetti

187_Regal said:


> oh joy!!!!!!!!! its about time dang it.......lol


Quality takes time Russ. LoLChrome rack and pinion anyone?


----------



## 187_Regal

yetti said:


> Quality takes time Russ. LoLChrome rack and pinion anyone?


i inquired about it when you were here lol.....i am into this build lol


----------



## yetti

Back on the old frame for bodywork.


----------



## yetti

187_Regal said:


> i inquired about it when you were here lol.....i am into this build lol


 You know how it is, other stuff comes up. Lol


----------



## baggedout81

TTT


----------



## edelmiro13

Looking real good jamie I know this cars going to be driven but its like your buliding it for a museum fuckin perfect


----------



## yetti

edelmiro13 said:


> Looking real good jamie I know this cars going to be driven but its like your buliding it for a museum fuckin perfect


Thanks man. It will be driven a lot. We got a lot of time in it already but we are making progress. Body work is getting done daily.


----------



## Dino

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

Still making progress.


----------



## yetti

Dino said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


How you doing Dino?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

yetti said:


> Pics as promised. :biggrin: Getting some epoxy primer before bodywork.


*LOOKEN REALLY GOOD HOMIE, KEEP SMSHEN...GOTTA LOVE THEM 57'Z.....*


----------



## abelblack65

TTT

Nice build homie. The frame is ridiculous!!!


----------



## 909vert63

yetti said:


> Pics as promised. :biggrin: Getting some epoxy primer before bodywork.


THATS CRAZY
MINE LOOKS LIKE THAT TOO:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

:thumbsup: i gotta get me a 57!


----------



## yetti

Still getting bodyworked. Making progress slowly but surely.


----------



## yetti

More body work.


----------



## TWEEDY

Nice jamie.


----------



## graham

nice progress pics


----------



## npazzin

one bad ass build!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

TWEEDY said:


> Nice jamie.


Thanks mane. I see you got your hands full with a 63 rag. You guys are gonna have a real nice fleet soon.


----------



## TWEEDY

yetti said:


> Thanks mane. I see you got your hands full with a 63 rag. You guys are gonna have a real nice fleet soon.


Yea gonna take awhile but it will be worth the wait.. Can't wait to see this one out on the streets, frame came out slick


----------



## TWEEDY

TTT


----------



## southern62ss

Very nice build,keep up the good work!


----------



## abelblack65

TTT 

4 sum bodywork updates


----------



## jrich

TTT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

boy boy boy thats done right


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

This is very nice....frame is outstanding...love it


----------



## baggedout81

Wait till you see his truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fullsize67

Damn thats a clean frame. if thats just the base then the rest of the car should be off the hook


----------



## yetti

baggedout81 said:


> Wait till you see his truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It won't be no where near this level. We haven't been working on it for awhile


----------



## baggedout81

yetti said:


> It won't be no where near this level. We haven't been working on it for awhile


But its gonna be pretty badass!!


----------



## abelblack65

Moving along nicely. Wut R the plans for engine?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Any updates


----------



## yetti

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Any updates


We have been messing with it again. Nothing picture worthy. As far as what engine it will be an LS motor of some sort.


----------



## yetti

Ttt for Walt.


----------



## drasticbean

Pics...please.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

What's new....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

yetti said:


> A few different pics. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using factory spindles with a disc brake upgrade on front. The back is a 9 inch with disc's also. All the calipers and brackets are getting chromed now. :biggrin:


Done right


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

yetti said:


> More frame and suspension pics. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Lookin good Jamie!!!


----------



## JOHNER

That frame is awesome... 4 link is killer!!!


----------



## graham

ttt


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

THAT FRAME LOOKS AWESOME


----------



## Royalty

the body guys been busting ass.


----------



## graham

looking good.


----------



## JOHNER




----------



## yetti

The belly will be getting some color tonight.


----------



## big C

Royalty said:


> the body guys been busting ass.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WOW!!!!!!!!! NEVER SEEN A MOONROOF ON A 57 BEFORE THIS GOING TO BE TIGHT AS FUC WHEN DONE:wow:


----------



## SELF MADE

D-IV-L droppin another hot one !! damn son ! :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

64 CRAWLING said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!! NEVER SEEN A MOONROOF ON A 57 BEFORE THIS GOING TO BE TIGHT AS FUC WHEN DONE:wow:


really ??? never..


----------



## Royalty

drasticbean said:


> really ??? never..


Courtesy of Bean


----------



## yetti

SELF MADE said:


> D-IV-L droppin another hot one !! damn son ! :thumbsup:


This will be a Rollerz Only car.


----------



## rag61

I want a 57 hardtop! Full custom after seeing this!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

rag61 said:


> I want a 57 hardtop! Full custom after seeing this!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


me too


----------



## Royalty

yetti said:


> The belly will be getting some color tonight.


Not really color but it's shiny.


----------



## dlinehustler

:thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63

:yes:


----------



## Ciscos63ht

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

:thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

DAMN IT MAN!!!!!!!


----------



## westsidehydros

Royalty said:


> Not really color but it's shiny.


apoxy primer?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Royalty said:


> the body guys been busting ass.


:thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

westsidehydros said:


> apoxy primer?


Its black paint.


----------



## BRAVO

Nice to see this build again


----------



## yetti

We are all happy to see it moving again.


----------



## Maximus1959

Royalty said:


> Not really color but it's shiny.


Looking very nice! I love that you are building this car right and not short cutting things to get it out. Good job! I will be following your build.


----------



## Royalty

Sorry for the confusion. I don't really count black and white as "colors". But yeah its black paint.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## yetti

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


Were making progress daily.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I should have mine off the frame and on the rotisserie In any day now, and then you're going to get tired of me bothering you


----------



## yetti

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I should have mine off the frame and on the rotisserie In any day now, and then you're going to get tired of me bothering you


Thats cool. Im always down to help out.


----------



## Royalty




----------



## mademan9

Wow, great job homie!!


----------



## yetti

Its a group effort and everyones doing a great job. Its took a lot of work to get to here.


----------



## Royalty

Honestly I haven't done much to this car just been the one spraying so been putting pics up before I go home for the night.


----------



## Royalty




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

drasticbean said:


> really ??? never..


NEVER:|


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Royalty said:


>


mannnnnn what a great shop


----------



## graham

nice progress


----------



## yetti

In the process of bolting the body to the frame.


----------



## Tage

Very nice Build up!


----------



## yetti

Tage said:


> Very nice Build up!


Its getting there.


----------



## SupremeAir

Very nice build..


----------



## big C

yetti said:


> Its getting there.


I see the roof been sanded. Yall fixing to give it the pattern treatment?


----------



## yetti

big C said:


> I see the roof been sanded. Yall fixing to give it the pattern treatment?


Yes sir getting patterns.


----------



## Mr Minnesota

Wow  First time seeing this, love the build. Great job to everyone involved :h5: Can't wait to see what the top looks like. :thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

yetti said:


> Its getting there.


Nasty!!


----------



## yetti

bad idea said:


> Nasty!!


Its gonna be nice forsure


----------



## 187_Regal

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## yetti

187_Regal said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


You get alittle fix Russ? Lol


----------



## edelmiro13

Drooling over here!!!


----------



## dlinehustler

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

edelmiro13 said:


> Drooling over here!!!


me tooooo


----------



## yetti

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> me tooooo


Should be getting patterns early next week. I will post pics when they are done.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Man that is slic it looks like glass/ Black ice


----------



## Tage

yetti said:


> You get alittle fix Russ? Lol



looking real sweet sitting like that!


----------



## Tage




----------



## Royalty

Candyman did patterns.


----------



## REYXTC

Holy fucking shit!!!! Candyman put it down!!!!


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62




----------



## OUTHOPU

Looking bad ass. Not bad for a bunch of middle aged white guys.


----------



## Royalty

If I did more work to it I would be offended. I'm not middle aged.


----------



## Coca Pearl




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Royalty said:


> Candyman did patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh boy


----------



## Mr Minnesota

Royalty said:


> Candyman did patterns.


 Was going to ask if Candyman did it until I saw his name. Front cover car here.


----------



## TKeeby79

Wow, Bad Ass..


Royalty said:


> Candyman did patterns.


----------



## bad idea

Royalty said:


> Candyman did patterns.


I'm speechless!


----------



## westsidehydros

I like it !!


....i've got a soft spot for greys n blacks though...

:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

View attachment 611511


----------



## yetti

Theres so much you cant see in these pics. It looks even better in person.


----------



## yetti

yetti said:


> Theres so much you cant see in these pics. It looks even better in person.


Quoted myself so I could add a pic. Lol


----------



## el dreamantula

TTT


----------



## JOHNER

MAN! that roof came out sick!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Wow!


----------



## Royalty

westsidehydros said:


> I like it !!
> 
> 
> ....i've got a soft spot for greys n blacks though...
> 
> :thumbsup:


And candyman too right? No ****


----------



## westsidehydros

yessir!!!


I'm really feelin the roof on the 57 though....


----------



## mademan9

:thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

Looking badass!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Just findin this build, Badass to say the least!


----------



## Royalty

Been watching your love jonez build, very nice.


----------



## "ORIGINALS"

:thumbsup: You guys get down! Can't wait to see the final.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Royalty said:


> Been watching your love jonez build, very nice.


Thanks bro


----------



## senossc

Aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

TTT


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Royalty said:


> Candyman did patterns.







Looking very good...:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

wow its lookin real nice in here.....cant wait till mine is at this stage


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Sick build homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

OUTHOPU said:


> Looking bad ass. Not bad for a bunch of middle aged white guys.


:thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

Royalty said:


> Candyman did patterns.


 Bad A...!!


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Coming along very nicely. Luv the top.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Gotdamn!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Any updates


----------



## CE 707

cars looking tight bro


----------



## jrich

ttt


----------



## backyard64

:thumbsup: damn this is nice


----------



## Big_Money

Any update on the ride?


----------



## abelblack65

Wow!


----------



## yetti

Big_Money said:


> Any update on the ride?


Slow progress.


----------



## npazzin

mirror


----------



## Big_Money

yetti said:


> Slow progress.


That bad boy looks like GLASS!
SSSSOOOOO CLEAN


----------



## carlito77

^^X57 TTT!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Super WET


----------



## npazzin

:worship:


----------



## bad idea

yetti said:


> Slow progress.


This car is going to hurt some feelings and piss off some old guys! Nice job


----------



## Mr Impala

all your stainless is ready and.chromed.


----------



## low4life.toyo

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 611511


OMG :fool2:


----------



## BIG EASY

Nice


----------



## bad idea

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 663650
> 
> 
> all your stainless is ready and.chromed.


Your going to love that chrome. Dude does a real nice job!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Nice Build!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyGuam

VERY NICE BUILD


----------



## Big_Money

Super clean!


----------



## rag61

Nice build bro!


----------



## Y U H8TIN

sick!!


----------



## TWEEDY

Jamie Wheres the updates!! Slackin..


----------



## SEVERED TIES

This builds amazing.. Love the frame... I'll keep checking in for up dates


----------



## JUIC'D64

Ttt


----------



## JOHNER

Killer build!!


----------



## low350

JohnnyGuam said:


> VERY NICE BUILD


X58!!


----------



## regal.1980

RIP Yetti


----------



## Skim

regal.1980 said:


> RIP Yetti


I read about this too man so sad. Yetti was an amazing dude talented and always helpful and will be missed. Prayers to his many friends and loved ones. :angel:


----------



## drasticbean

I'm still in shock. Great guy 
Great builder. 
Amazing talent in what he love to do. !! 
I'm so sadden by this news. Funny g great guy. Wow. This is such sad news.


----------



## DJLATIN

r.i.p. yetti. :angel:


----------



## ''MR.BOWTIE''

:angel::angel: r.i.p yetti thanks for all your help bro


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

damn what happen , always the good guys leave first . r.i.p yetti


----------



## Coca Pearl

:angel:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:dunno:


----------



## king debo

Sad news! Great build, hope it continues when it can..RIP Yetti


----------



## Y U H8TIN

:angel:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

No way..... Man this sucks!!!!! What happened?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

I heard it was a heartattack... 

None the less R.I.P to a Diehard lowrider.. :angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WE NEED TO REPLACE THE GREN REGAL ON TOP OF THE PAGE WITH HIS BLUE CAR IN MEMORY,RIP


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

What a good dude,


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Wow cant believe it. RIP


----------



## doctahouse

Damn, that is some sad news. He had helped me out on more than one occasion. He definitely knew his suspensions. He'll be missed. :angel:


----------



## MR.MEMO

Rip I remember him always posting in the hydraulics forum very knowledgable guy.


----------



## rivman

R.I.P. Jamie. 

See you on the other side bro.


----------



## turtleezy27

rip bro


----------



## MR.59

BrownAzt3ka said:


> I heard it was a heartattack...
> 
> None the less R.I.P to a Diehard lowrider.. :angel:


R.I.P.
lifes just too short


----------



## Royalty

Thanks for the kind words from everyone. He will be missed dearly. Things have been moving so fast since last week feels like it happened yesterday. The service is this Saturday 10am-1 at The ROC 10500 East 350 Highway
Raytown, MO 64138. A trust fund has been set up for his two children at this link 
http://www.youcaring.com/memorial-fundraiser/memorial-fund-for-jamie-shelley/138168


----------



## 57sickness

Royalty said:


> Thanks for the kind words from everyone. He will be missed dearly. Things have been moving so fast since last week feels like it happened yesterday. The service is this Saturday 10am-1 at The ROC 10500 East 350 Highway
> Raytown, MO 64138. A trust fund has been set up for his two children at this link
> http://www.youcaring.com/memorial-fundraiser/memorial-fund-for-jamie-shelley/138168


 sorry for your loss as a club antoo his fAMILY ..LOOKS LIKE HE WAS GOING BIG ON THE 57 ..HOPE IT GETS FINISHED ONE DAY ..:angel:


----------



## Caballo

Just read the entire thread. The lowrider community lost a true artist.


----------



## Loco 61

:angel:


----------



## chicho360

LOOKING GOOD KEEP IT ROLLING !


----------



## MIRACLE

Anyone know what happened with the car or whats gonna happen. Really liked this build would love to see it finished.


----------



## DUB562

Royalty said:


> Candyman did patterns.


:worship::worship::worship::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::angel::angel:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

MIRACLE said:


> Anyone know what happened with the car or whats gonna happen. Really liked this build would love to see it finished.


x2


----------



## Royalty

64_EC_STYLE said:


> x2


The owner of the car is having it assembled right now. The motor is being built etc. Its moving forward, maybe later this year or early next year.


----------



## Royalty

Going through my phone looking for pics that didn't get posted. Should be assembled besides setup and details soon.


----------



## Royalty

Here it is going to the hot rod shop to get wired, glass installed, interior installed, etc.


----------



## MIRACLE

Glad its gonna get finished cant wait to see the end result.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup::drama:





Royalty said:


> Here it is going to the hot rod shop to get wired, glass installed, interior installed, etc.


----------



## MILGON

:thumbsup:


Royalty said:


> Here it is going to the hot rod shop to get wired, glass installed, interior installed, etc.


----------



## Tyrone

Will 'Candyman' return to do patterns on the rear quarters? That would look great.


----------



## Royalty

Funny you should mention that... 

Jamie and I fought for it and it didn't work out.


----------



## Tyrone

Royalty said:


> Funny you should mention that...
> 
> Jamie and I fought for it and it didn't work out.


That sucks. Well, keep on keeping on.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BAD ASS 57


----------



## 10-dubb

Damn that thing lookin good


----------



## DUB562

:thumbsup::angel:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Royalty said:


> Here it is going to the hot rod shop to get wired, glass installed, interior installed, etc.


:thumbsup:


----------



## D.Griego

Any updates?


----------



## Royalty

Getting assembled. I should be putting the mon roof back together in a week or so I'll take some pics.


----------



## D.Griego

:thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

TTT


----------



## Skim

Happy Holidays Yetti man :angel:


----------



## Mr California

TTT


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Any updates on this bad ass 7?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Royalty

Nothing yet. The owner bought a lot more motor and drive train parts. Should putting the roof back together soon. I'll gamesome pics when I do.


----------



## JOHNER

:angel:


----------



## MIRACLE

Any updated pics?


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ THIS


----------



## mikelowsix4

TTT. Great build. Wish we could see it finished.


----------



## bigmike83fleet

R.i.p to a legend in the game


----------



## slangin cardboard

glad I ran through this again.


----------



## maxxteezy

Any updates? I stayed with Justin and Brandon back in the day and Jamie was always a genius to me. Those were the days. I still can't believe he's gone. He has been doing this since I've known him. What a beautiful car, just sick.


----------



## Royalty

Some progress is better than no progress.


----------



## REYXTC

Pure sex


----------



## Royalty

maxxteezy said:


> Any updates? I stayed with Justin and Brandon back in the day and Jamie was always a genius to me. Those were the days. I still can't believe he's gone. He has been doing this since I've known him. What a beautiful car, just sick.


Tony? Wassup man how you been. Haven't been on for a while. Hate the mobile/new version


----------



## ABRAXASS

NEEEEED more pix please........


----------



## rednas

Looking very good!

Any updates?


----------



## Cleansocks81

I got here way too late I read through the entire build and yetti seemed like a solid guy with a kind heart. I didn't know him but am sad to hear he is gone regardless. Would like to see the finished product.....TTT for the car but x57 for yetti


----------



## Coca Pearl

:nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

update please


----------



## yetti




----------



## yetti




----------



## yetti




----------



## yetti




----------



## yetti




----------



## yetti




----------



## yetti




----------



## yetti




----------



## yetti




----------



## Kiloz El Unico

That 57 is perfect


----------

